# Tahoe/Yukon 1500 handle a boss v-plow?



## jimmyb (Oct 11, 2010)

Last year I purchased a 93 2500 suburban with a boss v-plow. Which I have to say I love. I use to clear our drive away which is about a block long with an old ford tractor and it would take forever. We had a heavy winter last year and I did get stuck a few times but I would have never been able to move the amount of snow with the tractor that I did with the Suburban and the boss. 

So here is what I am thinking. The 454 is a major gas hog which makes it about useless for any other purpose I would use it for. I don't pull trailers etc. I do use it for a hunting vehicle but once again gas is a big problem. It is also used in town every now and then when the good suburban is in the shop and kids need to be hauled somewhere. I am thinking about swapping it out for something else. I am leaning towards a 90s Tahoe/Yukon. This way the mounts etc should in theory all be the same The Suburban does a good job but it is a bit long. I need to turn around at the end of the drive and tighter turning radius would be nice. Also the shorter wheelbase would be good for some the places I have to get to while hunting. It would still have 4 doors so plenty of room for the buddies or kids. 

The front end of the 2500 sags with the plow on it I am sure any 1500 tahoe/yukon would be worse. I was thinking about installing a set timbrens in the front if I do decide to go that route. 

Basically as much as I would like to I just can not have a vehicle that is only good for plowing. I have not been able to find a good crewcab with a shortbox that I can justify to the wife. I have came across a few pretty good Yukons or Tahoes in the last month. I am guessing that I am going to be told I am crazy and Tahoe\Yukon wouldn't be able to handle the weight but that is why I am asking


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Most of the wear and tear on the front end comes from driving with the plow on-not so much from actually plowing. If you are only doing your drive, and try to limit excess wear and tear (lifting with plow in scoop mode, etc), I think you should be fine. 

I would not put timbrens on there, as your frame will take more abuse. Again, if you don't drive anywhere with the plow on, you should be fine around your own driveway even with a bit of front end sag.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

Sell the plow and buy a lighter straight blade rated for the rig.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The only V plow I would recomend for a Taho or Suburban 1500 is a Meyer 7.5' V LD. But I won't recomend a Meyer to anybody.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree. I wouldn't recommend a v-plow on any truck that isn't at least a 3/4 ton (2500 in GM). Hitting bumps with the plow up is torture on front ends, and the weight of a v-plow hanging in front of a half ton truck will mean the wife the truck is broke all too often.


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I would definitely not put a boss v-plow on a 1500. I have an '08 avalanche with a boss sport plow. It works well for its intended use, driveways and small parking lots. But i think weight of the v-plow will cause i lot of trouble on a tahoe/yukon. imo


----------



## G-rott (Aug 24, 2003)

Only if you like to change wheel bearings... GM's are terrible about eating them with too much plow weight.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

You didn't specify size.......Boss makes a 7.5 V, if its that, it would handle it NP. 8.2 or bigger, no. As for milage........putting that plow on a Tahoe with a 5.7 won't do much better than your 2500 with a big block. It'll be working twice as hard to push it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a k1500 Blazer with a 7'6" Boss V. I put stronger torsion bars in and it holds it great. I have replaced both wheel bearings since also. I dont think the 80 lbs more of a 8'2" Boss V would be any harder on it then it is allready. I tried timbrens before I upgraded the torsion bars. They did nothing to help. After putting the stronger bars on, the timbrens dont even touch the a-arm, even with the plow raised.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

IMAGE;1101645 said:


> I have a k1500 Blazer with a 7'6" Boss V. I put stronger torsion bars in and it holds it great. I have replaced both wheel bearings since also. I dont think the 80 lbs more of a 8'2" Boss V would be any harder on it then it is allready. I tried timbrens before I upgraded the torsion bars. They did nothing to help. After putting the stronger bars on, the timbrens dont even touch the a-arm, even with the plow raised.


It's not just the 80lbs of carrying it, its the amount more work it has to do moving more snow.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

got-h2o;1101651 said:


> It's not just the 80lbs of carrying it, its the amount more work it has to do moving more snow.


The couple hundred more pounds of snow it would push isn't a lot. The transmission is really the weak link, and as long as he doesnt drive it like a moron I dont see it being a problem. Especially considering the OP is just clearing his driveway which is a block long.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Well a 9'2 is probably only another 80 lbs.....................may as well run that on a half ton. 

In all seriousness, an 8'2 V would put a lot of strain on the front end. Torsion bars are fine and dandy, but that doesn't do squat for hubs, tie rods, idler, pitman, balljoints, cv's, whatnot. Not to mention good luck turning the steering wheel at a stand still or slow speeds. Its a half ton, not to mention an SUV. Keep adding weight and plan on keeping about $1k worth of front end parts in stock at all times.

Of course it will carry it, but isn't it partly our jobs to safely and reasonably advise people rather than puffing our chests?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

got-h2o;1101888 said:


> Well a 9'2 is probably only another 80 lbs.....................may as well run that on a half ton.
> 
> In all seriousness, an 8'2 V would put a lot of strain on the front end. Torsion bars are fine and dandy, but that doesn't do squat for hubs, tie rods, idler, pitman, balljoints, cv's, whatnot. Not to mention good luck turning the steering wheel at a stand still or slow speeds. Its a half ton, not to mention an SUV. Keep adding weight and plan on keeping about $1k worth of front end parts in stock at all times.
> 
> Of course it will carry it, but isn't it partly our jobs to safely and reasonably advise people rather than puffing our chests?


Im not trying to beat my chest. Do I think he should put a 9'2'' on there, no I do not, there is a limit for sure. But he should be fine and safe with an 8'2'' if he sets it up right and takes care of it. IMO

Oh, and the PS pump in my k1500 is the same one in my k2500.


----------

